# Update on INland Taipans



## cagey (Oct 12, 2012)

Biting back at deadly snake trade | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## Stuart (Oct 12, 2012)

Killer Taipans? Makes it sound like a hide yo kids, hide yo wife, they be bitin everyone up in here situation.

the biggest danger to us these days are not our pets but rather the practices of these irresponsible folks who may or may not (I take all news with a pinch of salt) breeding and keeping illegally.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 12, 2012)

And it begins.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 12, 2012)

Killer Taipans sell for $450.00

What would you expect to pay for the non-killer type Taipans ....lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey at least 450 is a more reasonable estimate than most, I expected them to say they fetched $1 000 000 000.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm starting to worry. The news stories are containing some factual information lately. I think they might be on to us.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

you would have to have ****loads of insurance and a vial of anti venomn in your fridge

Cathy


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 12, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> you would have to have ****loads of insurance and a vial of anti venomn in your fridge
> 
> Cathy



Nope no insurance coverage and not viable to keep antivenom at home or to self administer.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

thats just asking for trouble 

Cathy


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Administering antivenom outside of a medical premises would be asking for trouble.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 12, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> thats just asking for trouble
> 
> Cathy



That's the way it is.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

could they make something like the epi pen and have training how to administer it 

Cathy


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Oct 12, 2012)

You should learn something about keeping venomous snakes and antivenom before looking silly.


----------



## baker (Oct 12, 2012)

The problem if they where to do that Cathy is that people can have allergic reactions to the anti venom that could kill them quicker than the snakes venom itself. Doctors treating snake bites will only administer anti venom once signs of envenomation have started to show on the victim.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> You should learn something about keeping venomous snakes and antivenom before looking silly.



dude chillax no need to pick on people, that just makes YOU LOOK SILLY!
i was just asking a question 
if i knew the answer i wouldnt have asked the question duhhhh 


Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

baker said:


> The problem if they where to do that Cathy is that people can have allergic reactions to the anti venom that could kill them quicker than the snakes venom itself. Doctors treating snake bites will only administer anti venom once signs of envenomation have started to show on the victim.



thanks for the info  

Cathy


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2012)

'Rare reptiles such as this can fetch tens of thousands of dollars on the black market.'

'The killer taipans sell for about $450 each.'

make up your mind !!!


----------



## wasgij (Oct 12, 2012)

Hahaha was about to post the same. "tens of thousands." What a load of bollocks!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2012)

> Rare reptiles such as this can fetch tens of thousands of dollars on the black market.





> The killer taipans sell for about $450 each.



Well, which is it? :lol:

The Black market sounds like a rip off! I'm not going there for my killer taipans


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 12, 2012)

I prefer to get all my stuff from the turquiose market - its harder to find but the prices dont vary so wildly...


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2012)

Diagon Alley's the go


----------



## Stuart (Oct 12, 2012)

You mean I can get more than 1 Killer Taipan for my $45000?


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 12, 2012)

Are the similar to Allen's Killer Pythons?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 12, 2012)

I only want a het for 'killer' so I don't have to pay as much..


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> You should learn something about keeping venomous snakes and antivenom before looking silly.


Care to enlighten us silly looking people on the issues? I want to know what you know. I am sure Bluetonguesblack will keen to asist.

Blue


----------



## ddammitt (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok on a serious note and back on topic (This isn't a ******* contest it is best to ignore if you do not like a comment) the area these are being bred and sold is where I live (No it's not me lol) and what worries me is with all the investigations and public demand for answers these idiotic breeders will release/free all their snakes locally! I doubt they will wait for a knock on the door and I highly doubt they would kill them and dispose of the bodies being such a big investigation. 

I can honestly say I am scared for the public in my local area on the likelihood of these snakes being freed from the breeder. Also the inland taipan was not the only dangerous breed they confiscated from one of the buyers homes here.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I can understand your concern. However, I doubt that will happen. The fact that the police are making a lot of noise about it indicates to me that they have run out of leads and they are hoping to panic someone into owning up. If they have someone in their sights they usually say nothing until after the bust.

I am told that most sales of illegal snakes take place in the carpark of a pub. Someone in the bar throws a snake bag or a python on the counter and that quickly identifies their possible customers. A few questions on what would you keep if you could? and what’s stopping you? sorts out the potentials. They work out multiple animals at really good prices. They arrange to meet back at the pub in a few days time. No phone numbers etc. The deal is done and the seller is never seen again at that particular establishment. That is why the cunning ones are so hard to trace.

They reckon the second illegal keeper that got busted was dobbed in by someone in the community. I reckon he must have been shooting his mouth off about inland taipans and he got taken seriously once the young bloke got bitten. Either that or he bought his at the same time as the young fella, who asked not be identified as the informant.

Blue


----------

